

Airbus confirms software brought down A400M transport plane - tankenmate
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/05/31/airbus_software_config_brought_down_a400m/

======
merqurio
This is sad, there was people inside and knowing that the error is human only
shows how error prone we are. This denotes the importance of test even if not
everything is testable.

